# Bb / Bkk / Rkk



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

A teaser pic and a teaser price...

Althou they are crappy pic, but I think they are legit

The price in the website is in Hong Kong Currency, and the exchange rate is $7 HKD for a Canadian dollar

http://www.uwants.com/viewthread.php?tid=14105955&extra=page=3

I already did the math for you 

$142.45 Blue Bolt Shrimp

$35 Full Black BKK

$33 Full Red RKK < my first time seeing it 

The catch is, it's in the other side of the world :O

Wish I stayed in Hong Kong last year and never came back to Canada, so I can tease you all with a full tank of BKK 

sigh...

we should apply an import permit to ship...

until then,

we can only *DREAM* for now...


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm going to Vietnam in 3 month...i wonder if i can buy some there and bring it back...


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

Apparently shrimp is very hot in Vietnam too, you can try to ask where to find shrimp there at shrimp now where a lot of S.E. Asian shrimp hobbyists hang out.


----------



## Blitzcraze (Dec 16, 2011)

Sweet shrimp


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

omg....

http://www.aquaticquotient.com/foru...umble-bee-shrimp-collecting-trip-(In-Viet-Nam)

FOR FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm planning on doing a group buy from ebiken. If enough people are involved Frank can sell bb for $135 and extreme wine red for $35. Prices include shipping.
Thanks Matt


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

matti2uude said:


> I'm planning on doing a group buy from ebiken. If enough people are involved Frank can sell bb for $135 and extreme wine red for $35. Prices include shipping.
> Thanks Matt


I would love to buy some WR, BKK, and BB if there ais a group buy going on! Let me know!


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> I'm planning on doing a group buy from ebiken. If enough people are involved Frank can sell bb for $135 and extreme wine red for $35. Prices include shipping.
> Thanks Matt


Last time I ask him (about 2 months ago) he told me he doesn't ship to GTA anymore because AI sells his shrimps in this area, have you told him where you are? Anyway, I'd also be interested if you are doing a group buy. Keep us posted.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have also talked with Frank, he told me he doesn't like to ship when the weather starts to get hot (now)

If you are all very serious about wr, bkk, pandas, I can get them!
However, my prices have to include my costs to get these here, which is not as cheap as the HK prices, but as I DO guarantee live arrival which they DO NOT!
I think I am a safer bet 

I cannot get anything now until I get back from Europe which will be end of June, so if you all can save up your pennies  till then I can get you some nice ones like mine!

Prices have come down quite a bit, but shipping has NOT! If you can get together and get me a good size order the shipping will not be as much on top of the shrimp prices, and I am willing to meet up close enough to Markham/GTA.

I will post on the forum when I am ready to order and anyone who wants in on the deal can let me know then.
thanks
Anna

PS teaser pic of what I can get approx $135-140 delivered.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Anna the BEST! 

Your price on Bb is good too! <3

How about PKK and GKK (purple and green), same price too?

  

The green one looks WICKED!


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG if I could get my hands on one or two of them WOW!

Unfortunately that is just not in my capabilities right now, wouldn't even know where to look for such a shrimp  For sure he's a nice one and it does look like a boy to me. 

I know some hobbyists are trying to develop these types and good luck to them, we can only hope one day they will be available to us, we can dream though!


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I talked with Frank yesterday to get those prices. He knows where I live and will ship to me. He also has nice pieces of wood which I will post too. The wood will not include shipping but we will get a discount on a group order.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

I'm not going to post anything other than a clarification. Both Randy and Anna are right. I do not sell to Toronto. However, that being said I am a business person. Anything that my distributors in Toronto doesn't carry yet, even if they did, if the order is at least 1 box which is 600 shrimps I will sell, however I will keep my promise to my distributors I would never offer a price that would undercut them. I have every right to sell. Matt contacted my via text about TB as a supplement to him wanting to order driftwood. David Chow has contacted me specifically on msn about Ebiken products in which I will start up a group buy to which will be picked up at AI. However because the person I deal with via phone is Sam and he has gone to Asia, I am in email contact with other partners of AI via e-mail so the order is still on my end.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Wow, the green one is new. Never seen one like it before.
Anyway, don't get your hopes up on HK. I was there Nov. And although I get to see some true JPRL. I was kind of disappointed with the overall CRS market CRS in HK. You won't get any sweet deals there. Those $33 CAN BKK or Panda are of poor quality. The nice ones will take you up to $70 - $200 CAN. I only see a few WR though, and their best WR is about the same quality as mine single WR. Their asking price for the WR is $200 CAN.
The JPRL SS was around $100 each if I buy 10 of them. I was planning to get 5 and still ask for that price. I am pretty sure they will buckle. But in the end, I pass because I notice that their off spring's red was pail. A clear sign that they didn't get their water and diet right.
The place with the best CRS and the only place with true JPRL I found was this one: nigons.blog.cf2.com
It's on the second floor and you need to buzz them to get them to open the metal gate. Then you walk up this freaking old narrow run down stair to the second floor.

Just becareful when shopping in HK. Every one says their CRS are JPRL just to get a sale. If it wasn't for politeness, I would have double over and laugh. If their's are JPRL, then I am a JPRL breeder, because some of mine looks better.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Those $33 CAN BKK or Panda are of poor quality. The nice ones will take you up to $70 - $200 CAN. I only see a few WR though, and their best WR is about the same quality as mine single WR. Their asking price for the WR is $200 CAN.


There is no such thing as a low quality BKK other than less solid which would be equivalent to hulks which were once culls and now are worth a ton if you have stable ones that don't change color back and forth. There is however a difference in TB purity. The price back end of last year is significantly different then the current price now. As was 2 months ago. This is because there are methods that breeding farms have developed which allows for a consistent survival rate percentage for breeding. But the amount of surplus a farm has will determine the increment in which the price will drop every month.

As per the statement in the other post and this about PRL. When ranking and grading a PRL, the S signifies coverage thickness and quality of the shrimp not the pattern it exhibits. However, this system is very hard to implement and is somewhat iffy which is why for normal crystals a A,S,SS,SSS grading system for mixed crystals was implemented as solidity wouldn't be the key focus for mixed shrimps and it was an easier way of categorizing and selling. For PRL the S system for quality and such is iffy because to 1 person the quality of an S maybe A to another hobbyist or lineage. And there are PRL that are very splotchy in coloration and quality which are categorized as A. When buying a PRL, your absolutely right that some peoples crystals whom are mixed and not PRL sell it as PRL just because they look so thick and white which is why its all about trust and whether you would trust the seller.

A JPRL from benebachi ranking SS quality maybe the same price as a JPRL from Crimson ranking SS quality but have totally different qualities and cost maybe 200 as an example. But an SS quality from a family lineage breeder of pure lines may have an SS quality of same if not better quality may only sell it as 50-500. So it all comes down to trust whether its PRL and whether you as a buyer can justify that price for that lineage of that quality.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Weren't you working on some PRL lines Frank? How's that going? 

I do agree, the PRL grading system isn't a standard, it's what the breeders consider basically their best down to the least in terms of quality and they grade them that way. 

On TPT, Max is a Benibachi importer now as well as 35shrimps and Ebiten lines. The thing that Max stated, is that if you get Benibachi shrimp and breed them, you can't really sell them as Benibachi shrimp. You can say they have whatever PRL lineage, but just being a guy who bought some and bred them, you won't be able to get the price you paid. If you buy some TB's at $50 a piece, you can sell the babies for $50 a piece. Some nice flowerheads for $25 a piece, you can sell the babies for the same. Spend $300 a piece on some PRL's, you may have a hard time finding someone to pay that from you just because that's who the parents were.

I can understand this, knowing something about high end dog breeding. If you have a famous kennel for a certain breed, just because you buy 2 breeding pairs of ABC kennel dogs for $5000 each, it doesn't mean you will be able to get $5000 a piece for the babies just because they came from ABC. They weren't bred there, they didn't go through the screening process they use to pair adults, to select what is the best dog to sell, etc. There is also no way to say for sure those two dogs were the parents. Just like getting 2 PRL's, how can you know from the average person online the shrimp you are buying came from those PRL's. You need an established name for yourself in order to command the high prices.

Granted, there are some beautiful PRL's that look like plastic, but I doubt you would get the return on the babies like you would with just about any other shrimp.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Hey Jay, yes, Ebiken lineage. Still working on it. We are preparing to try and mass produce and am almost finished with selectively breeding with a max of 30 selected shrimp per tank and we are quite satisfied with the outcome. You will see me helping my friend setup a new setup in his shrimp room starting tuesday when my university classes start again where I'll be going over to his house after class to work on layout and planning.

Your right about buying benebachi lineage and once you breed not being able to sell as that lineage. This is same back before when I sold JPRL on GTA. They were Ebiten lineage but I never stated them as Ebiten lineage for that very reason. I was only able to say they were JPRL or more accurately it would just be PRL.



getochkn said:


> Weren't you working on some PRL lines Frank? How's that going?
> 
> I do agree, the PRL grading system isn't a standard, it's what the breeders consider basically their best down to the least in terms of quality and they grade them that way.
> 
> ...


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Ebi-Ken said:


> Hey Jay, yes, Ebiken lineage. Still working on it. We are preparing to try and mass produce and am almost finished with selectively breeding with a max of 30 selected shrimp per tank and we are quite satisfied with the outcome. You will see me helping my friend setup a new setup in his shrimp room starting tuesday when my university classes start again where I'll be going over to his house after class to work on layout and planning.
> 
> Your right about buying benebachi lineage and once you breed not being able to sell as that lineage. This is same back before when I sold JPRL on GTA. They were Ebiten lineage but I never stated them as Ebiten lineage for that very reason. I was only able to say they were JPRL or more accurately it would just be PRL.


Sounds cool, pics on your blog as it's being setup? I remember some of the photos before of them and they looked really nice.

I have a quick question if you got a sec. In terms of making some of the SSS+ grade headgears like flower, lightening, etc.

Is it basically a golden/snow white cross with crs/cbs, then the f1 crossed back to the golden/snow over time to get the headgear?

I know just a golden/snow cross crs/cbs will just give crs/cbs in the f1 generation unless the crs/cbs has golden/snow genes, then you may get a few golden/snow so the f1 doesn't give any. Just setup 3 more tanks so want to play around with some crosses. lol. I have goldens with the headgear "spot" but no red in them and crossing them with crs before has just given me more crs which carry the golden gene.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

getochkn said:


> Sounds cool, pics on your blog as it's being setup? I remember some of the photos before of them and they looked really nice.
> 
> I have a quick question if you got a sec. In terms of making some of the SSS+ grade headgears like flower, lightening, etc.
> 
> ...


few things, doesn't matter snowwhite or golden bee. 1 cross with low grades will result in low grades + higher grades. Theres no master guide to how many crossings. If the CRS or CBS already has golden genes even without crossing with goldens you'll eventually get higher grades. crossing goldens and snowwhites will just result in getting higher grades faster. And crossing goldens to crystals is not always a bad thing. Without doing so there may not be the TB's today. And crossing goldens with crs or cbs doesn't instantly mean "your offsprings colors suck" it just means you have introduced higher white expression in the phenotypes of your offspring and to prevent from bad coloring you just keep culling what you don't want to see and focus on the traits you want to see.


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Just to add, if you cross goldens/snows to low grade crs F1 if you don't see crowns or flowers and your antsy and wanna see it sooner cross golds/snows again to the F1 to see it faster.


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks.

Ya, a lot of our crs/cbs has golden/snow genes nowadays. If you selectively cull your shrimp, you can still get nice shrimp. I think people don't like to cull and not sell them because every shrimp is money, so they sell whatever. I've seen a few sales on other sites of "SSS" shrimp that look they have been washed in dirt the whites are bad, then you look at Kangshiangs SSS's he's been breeding for a few years and culling and culling and they look a million times better. He's even selling off his culls that look better than most. lol.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Shawn's shrimps are extremely nice and most of mine are from his stock!
I however did purchased crowns/flowers from another top breeder so that I would have a head start on getting my higher grades. These are only for myself as I don't sell any of them, I just like the look of the flower headgear.

Some people like the golden/snow cross others don't its a personal preference, but again it doesn't mean its bad, just another way to upgrade what you have at a slower pace but much less expenditure to do it. Sort of crawling instead of running.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ebi-Ken said:


> There is no such thing as a low quality BKK other than less solid which would be equivalent to hulks which were once culls and now are worth a ton if you have stable ones that don't change color back and forth. There is however a difference in TB purity. The price back end of last year is significantly different then the current price now. As was 2 months ago...


If you're talking about a pure black. No I guess not, but not all BKK have to be pure black. Many of them have white blotches here and there, and imperfect white on the tail (as in one dot of white instead of the dot on every tail fan. (Was there a term for that? "peacock tail?") To add to that, the white is yellowish or thin white. Now sitting next to this tank are the smiley cresentmoon back with PRL white BKK. The also have a high asking price.



Ebi-Ken said:


> ...This is same back before when I sold JPRL on GTA. They were Ebiten lineage but I never stated them as Ebiten lineage for that very reason. I was only able to say they were JPRL or more accurately it would just be PRL.


Yeah, personally, I'd ditch the JPRL altogether and go with the PRL. If I am planning to startup my own PRL. The first think I'd do is don't try to immitate JPRL. That will only make my second best.

On another topic, I am really surprise no one pick any up from ASSA. I seem to like theirs more than Benebachi.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ebi-Ken (Jul 9, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> If you're talking about a pure black. No I guess not, but not all BKK have to be pure black. Many of them have white blotches here and there, and imperfect white on the tail (as in one dot of white instead of the dot on every tail fan. (Was there a term for that? "peacock tail?") To add to that, the white is yellowish or thin white. Now sitting next to this tank are the smiley cresentmoon back with PRL white BKK. The also have a high asking price.


imperfect white as in quantity of white on tail? and amount of black has nothing to do with quality. That's grading. Also, the white on a BKK regardless of how it looks at any point of its life. You stress it enough it will become semi-translucent. Majority of females when they are about to molt or berry up or release its babies the white will turn yellow or blue.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ebi-Ken said:


> imperfect white as in quantity of white on tail? and amount of black has nothing to do with quality. That's grading. Also, the white on a BKK regardless of how it looks at any point of its life. You stress it enough it will become semi-translucent. Majority of females when they are about to molt or berry up or release its babies the white will turn yellow or blue.


Ahhh, I see. That's very interesting. Thanks.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------

